# New ComicBook w/ Anthros. The Autumnlands: Tooth and Claw



## BadRoy (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey gang,
I'm here to advertise this excellent new comic book.

*The Autumnlands: Tooth and Claw* (Previously just "_Tooth and Claw_") is a brand spanking new series by Kurt Busiek and Ben Dewey. 

I didn't know this going in (bought it purely for teh fur ) but the author is something of a comic book legend and damn does it show. 
This is an epic and excellently-written book. The dialogue in particularly is very entertaining. Sounding stereotypically 'fantasy', but with 
a definite snappiness and wit to it.







The plot is, very basically, as follows. All of these animal people live  in floating cities and revere magic as both a resource and a religion. 
But  magic is and has been fading from existence. In a final, ditch effort  to stop the withering of the magic reserves a group of wizards 
attempts to recover a long, lost savior. They succeed, but at a cosmic cost.






Guiding us through this setting of floating cities and spells is Dunstan the dog boy. He is instantly likeable and with his optimism and 
naivete is essentially our Luke Skywalker. There's also the warthog sorceress Gharta, a badass who is both sagely and unflappable.
And many more! (We're only on the second issue here).

The most exciting thing about this series is that it JUST STARTED in November. If you read comic books or have been meaning to start 
now is the chance. Get in on the ground floor! Plus I mean there's anthros in it so...

Let me know what you think!
~ BadRoy


----------



## Conker (Dec 14, 2014)

Seems promising. I write for a small nerdy website and review comics, so I should be able to score these for free.

Edit: Fuck, looks like someone else has laid claim to this series. Still might be able to score the comics though. Plan on trying at any rate.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 15, 2014)

Conker said:


> Seems promising. I write for a small nerdy website and review comics, so I should be able to score these for free.
> 
> Edit: Fuck, looks like someone else has laid claim to this series. Still might be able to score the comics though. Plan on trying at any rate.


Oh cool. I hope you manage to score them. It's going to be a modern classic and I need someone to gush with.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm intrigued. According to Amazon, a paperback version of the first issue should be coming out in June, so maybe I'll check it out then (I'm not too big on digital comics).
Wait, I think I found it? http://www.amazon.com/Tooth-Claw-1-...m_sbs_b_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1DRBQXCXRXAMRFRAWQ51


----------



## Conker (Dec 15, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> Oh cool. I hope you manage to score them. It's going to be a modern classic and I need someone to gush with.


Yeah. I need to get access to this sites FTP thing so I can just go download em for me. First one got a perfect score on our site, which is cool.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 15, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> I'm intrigued. According to Amazon, a paperback version of the first issue should be coming out in June, so maybe I'll check it out then (I'm not too big on digital comics).
> Wait, I think I found it? http://www.amazon.com/Tooth-Claw-1-...m_sbs_b_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1DRBQXCXRXAMRFRAWQ51


That link looks like just the first issue. But please check out the trade.



			
				Conker said:
			
		

> Yeah. I need to get access to this sites FTP thing so I can just go  download em for me. First one got a perfect score on our site, which is  cool.


Hope you can access them! It's good stuff.

I neglected to mention that this is absolutely an M for Mature title. As of issue #2 there are both nudity and huge violence. The violence at least 
is going to be in service of the book's themes which are in the process of being established. Plus the artwork itself is phenomenal. 
Didn't want anyone thinking the _furry age ghetto_ was in effect here.


----------



## Conker (Dec 15, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> That link looks like just the first issue. But please check out the trade.
> 
> Hope you can access them! It's good stuff.
> 
> ...


When did issue 2 come out? I know our site only had something for issue one. Not sure if anyone grabbed issue two to read.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 16, 2014)

Conker said:


> When did issue 2 come out? I know our site only had something for issue one. Not sure if anyone grabbed issue two to read.


It came out December 5th! We meet the Legendary Champion who is, um, larger than life.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2014)

The next issue has a foxgirl <3


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 16, 2014)

I think she is actually a coyote girl. Nonetheless can't wait to meet her *wonk* 

I have a feeling she's going to con all the wizards who, except for the warthog in my av., have no idea how to live in the wilderness.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, that would make more sense given her 'cowgirl' look. It leaves the possibility for a foxbutt *not *in the usual folkloric "Trickster/seducer who screws with good guys, gets found out and killed the end" role.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 16, 2014)

I like the artist's style and on top of that it's only for $2.99

So worth it!


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 17, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I like the artist's style and on top of that it's only for $2.99
> 
> So worth it!


Yah! And the first issue is a double-sized one with no ads! Can't beat that.

It's funny when I first heard about the series I was like "Huh that sounds cool. Maybe I'll check it out."
But then I saw a stand for it in my comic store and I was like "THERE"S FURRIES IN IT?!" And I never looked back.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay, you got me interested. I might actually look in the comics section of Newbury Comics for once.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 18, 2014)

Some additional, tantalizing panels for you...





-





I am so psyched for this series. Honestly it's on the level of _Blacksad _for me.


----------



## Conker (Dec 19, 2014)

i have access to all the issues of now and of forever, assuming I continue to write for this website. So I'll be checking this out this weekend. Expect thoughts! I'm quite excited.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 20, 2014)

Conker said:


> i have access to all the issues of now and of forever, assuming I continue to write for this website. So I'll be checking this out this weekend. Expect thoughts! I'm quite excited.


That's fucking awesome! I'm jealous. Hope you love it.


----------



## Conker (Dec 21, 2014)

First issue done. I was a little skeptical going in based on the praise this got--site I write for (wethenerdy for those who care) gave it a ten afterall--and assumed it wouldn't live up to it. ON the whole, I wouldn't have given this a perfect score, but it's up there. And honestly, I won't argue against a perfect score. This first issue does so much right! '

Good comic, is what I'm saying.

I love how it just boldly jumps into its world. There's little introduction, so you as a reader are left a half step behind as things unfold. But that's good storytelling. All the characters know what's up, and that's the most important. It's up to you to figure shit out.

I also love how the sky city is basically Bioshock Infinite with animal people and less racism. Okay so it isn't really like Bioshock Infinite, but that's where my brain went. 

Artistically, the thing is great. Dialogue is good too, though there are maybe too many jargon words. They were understandable though, but some felt too big and cumbersome as words go. 

I also like how the writers refer to their people as "creatures" which validates my use of the term for my book  I also like that this exists, meaning there's a market for adult fiction with animal people. It's not just for kids. Maybe means my book will get published.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 21, 2014)

Conker said:


> First issue done. I was a little skeptical going in based on the praise this got--site I write for (wethenerdy for those who care) gave it a ten afterall--and assumed it wouldn't live up to it. ON the whole, I wouldn't have given this a perfect score, but it's up there. And honestly, I won't argue against a perfect score. This first issue does so much right! '
> 
> Good comic, is what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Nice! Yeah the world establishing is really quality. The way Busiek introduces the setting you really feel like it has been existing and we're just tapping into it. Great stuff. 

I know what you mean about the magicbabble but somehow I find it endearing here. I think I just love the spell names. "Unremitting Pearl" and "Lesser Supplication." That just tickles my D&D nerve.

My only VERY minor gripe is that we haven't seen too much of the characters on a personal level. Busiek handles the characterization really subtly which is excellent. Pretty much right away we gather that Dunstan is just a super-nice, naive guy. And that Gharta is a staunch and knowledgable wizardess. Busiek's synergy with Dewey, the artist really sells this too. But I'm eager to see who Dunstan, Gharta, and the Champion_ really_ are you know?

Did you read the second issue? It is *VIOLENT* and no less great.


----------



## Conker (Dec 21, 2014)

Read the second issue. Found it to be less great. Some of the action was a tad hard to follow, and the twist that 



Spoiler



the CHOSEN ONE is a HUMAN


 is something I took a guess at and hoped they wouldn't do. As of now, the writing has been pretty good, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt that they'll make everything work.

ANd like you said, the story right now is big, so there's little focus on any one character. Once things calm down a bit, hopefully we'll learn more about Dusty.

I also don't get why anyone is still paying any attention to Gharta given that she 



Spoiler



totaled a fucking city. Or at least part of a city. Guess it wasn't clear how much was destroyed, though it sounds like a god damned lot.



Looking forward to issue three, and if I like it, I plan on buying the older issues. I might end up doing the official review for the third issue as well. See how things go.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 22, 2014)

Conker said:


> The twist that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was concerned about his identity too. It doesn't even need spoilers. But after reading it I realized that it raises so many questions. Now I'm really intrigued. He wasn't surprised at there being animal people around. So did humans go extinct? If so you'd think the animals would know something about them. And what how is he so godly strong? 

Did you catch the implication that Gharta and the giraffe are from a wild land across the sea? Like Africa? Makes me wonder if this is Earth somehow. 
There are a lot of interesting questions that I think The Champion will have answers too. 



			
				Conker said:
			
		

> I also don't get why anyone is still paying any attention to Gharta given that she totaled  a fucking city. Or at least part of a city. Guess it wasn't clear how  much was destroyed, though it sounds like a god damned lot.


Gharta's the only one who knows how to handle herself on the surface. Like she said the other wizards have basically 'gone soft' in the sky while she has been roughing it out on he ground. So even though she caused a cataclysm she's the only one who can guide them now. 

And truly most of them aren't listening to her. Fucking Sandorst


----------



## Conker (Dec 22, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> I was concerned about his identity too.
> 
> Did you catch the implication that Gharta and the giraffe are from a wild land across the sea? Like Africa? Makes me wonder if this is Earth somehow.
> There are a lot of interesting questions that I think The Champion will have answers too.



Man, I'll be pissed if this goes that route. "LAWL JUST A FUTURE EARTH  WITH ALL KINDS OF FUCKED UP SHIT" though I don't think that'll happen.  It's too...bad furry fiction. I'm interested in what will happen, but do  recall that he couldn't speak their language. They had to use a spell  for that. So how familiar he truly is with the animal people is still up  in the air.



> Gharta's the only one who knows how to handle herself on the surface. Like she said the other wizards have basically 'gone soft' in the sky while she has been roughing it out on he ground. So even though she caused a cataclysm she's the only one who can guide them now.
> 
> And truly most of them aren't listening to her. Fucking Sandorst


Experienced sure, but when you have a mob who want to blame someone for a thing that happened, forethought sort of goes out the window. 

But it's only been two issues. Plenty of time for a lynchmob


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 23, 2014)

Conker said:


> Man, I'll be pissed if this goes that route. "LAWL JUST A FUTURE EARTH  WITH ALL KINDS OF FUCKED UP SHIT" though I don't think that'll happen.  It's too...bad furry fiction. I'm interested in what will happen, but do  recall that he couldn't speak their language. They had to use a spell  for that. So how familiar he truly is with the animal people is still up  in the air.
> 
> Experienced sure, but when you have a mob who want to blame someone for a thing that happened, forethought sort of goes out the window.
> 
> But it's only been two issues. Plenty of time for a lynchmob


Right. I'm a little scared they are going to go the 'crazy future Earth' route, but if they do I have faith in the team to something interesting with it. Busiek said that while the focus of the story will be on all the characters really Dusty and The Champion are essentially going to be the 'main' characters. I can't wait to see what Dusty's crystal can do if its anything what his dad's did. BLAM.

This is only the furry in me talking, but when I heard that I was like 'get this human out of here'  But nah he might be cool.

I flipping love Gharta. Immediately after the fall she was like "That was terrible.... but we have the champion!" I don't know I think I'm just surprised that I liked the warthog character this much.


----------



## Conker (Dec 23, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> Right. I'm a little scared they are going to go the 'crazy future Earth' route, but if they do I have faith in the team to something interesting with it. Busiek said that while the focus of the story will be on all the characters really Dusty and The Champion are essentially going to be the 'main' characters. I can't wait to see what Dusty's crystal can do if its anything what his dad's did. BLAM.
> 
> This is only the furry in me talking, but when I heard that I was like 'get this human out of here'  But nah he might be cool.
> 
> I flipping love Gharta. Immediately after the fall she was like "That was terrible.... but we have the champion!" I don't know I think I'm just surprised that I liked the warthog character this much.


The human bothered me because it's a thing that crops up in bad furry fiction. "The only human in a world of animal people!" kind of shit. It's been done before and never well, at least in my experiences.

So we'll see what happens there.

I do hope the comic takes a turn back to Dusty. But I hope for a lot of things. Guess we'll just have to wait


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 23, 2014)

Conker said:


> The human bothered me because it's a thing that crops up in bad furry fiction. "The only human in a world of animal people!" kind of shit. It's been done before and never well, at least in my experiences.
> 
> I do hope the comic takes a turn back to Dusty. But I hope for a lot of things. Guess we'll just have to wait


Reviews have brought up an interesting point that in his first appearance The Champion is more beastly than any of the animal characters we've seen. Covered in blood, naked, babbling in a language the animals can't understand. It will be interesting to see how that angle plays out. 

I am dying for more. Look at this cover:






 Hnnng. He's adorable.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 27, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> I think she is actually a coyote girl. Nonetheless can't wait to meet her *wonk*
> 
> I have a feeling she's going to con all the wizards who, except for the warthog in my av., have no idea how to live in the wilderness.



Aaaaaaand im sold...


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks promising, will have to check this out.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 27, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Aaaaaaand im sold...


It's great I'm tellin' ya. Magic, intrigue, epicness. 

It's really exciting to be along for the ride of a current, mature series starring anthros. Especially when its this _gooooood_.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks like Ben Dewey confirmed that the setting is Earth somehow. 
The series apparently takes place in North America (hence primarily made up of animals from there) with Gharta (warthog) and her Giraffe friend being obvious outliers. It'll be really interesting to see how this factors into the story.

Issue #3 comes out next week!


----------



## Conker (Jan 18, 2015)

I just read the review copy for issue 3. Can't really talk about it much because embargos, but I can probably say that it's really good. I plan on hitting up a comic shop tomorrow to see if I can order all three issues. I'd like me some physical copies of this one.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 21, 2015)

Just read #3 myself and yeah pretty great. I'm happy that I can't _really_ see where it's going. And not just because of a _certain_ genre zig-zag. It's just so darn enthralling. 

Can I just say I love how sassy Gharta is? A great foil with Sands who is a great love-to-hate character. Such an asshole. I think I'm with everyone reading when I say I can't wait to see how Dunstan will fit into all this. 

Also my theory is that The Autumnlands is Africa? Maybe.



			
				Conker said:
			
		

> I'd like me some physical copies of this one.


Yeah! The physical copies are really nice. The covers are wrap-around. I.E: Together they show a complete picture.


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll admit, I was afraid of what they'd do with the HERO FROM TIME AND SPACE, but the genre turns they pulled have killed all my concerns.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 21, 2015)

Conker said:


> I'll admit, I was afraid of what they'd do with the HERO FROM TIME AND SPACE, but the genre turns they pulled have killed all my concerns.


Right. Same here. How'd you like that fake-out with the big Conan-looking sword?

Also is it just me or does Gharta remind of Akuma? It's the beads and vertically oriented hair.


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Right. Same here. How'd you like that fake-out with the big Conan-looking sword?
> 
> Also is it just me or does Gharta remind of Akuma? It's the beads and vertically oriented hair.


I found it amusing, on pretty much all fronts. On some level, it may have been too "on the nose" in terms of subverting tropes, but it was also funny so I guess who cares?


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 22, 2015)

Conker said:


> I found it amusing, on pretty much all fronts. On some level, it may have been too "on the nose" in terms of subverting tropes, but it was also funny so I guess who cares?


He should have killed Sands though. Sands is only going to be awful for everyone. Ever. Hehe 'Hoots'


----------



## Conker (Jan 22, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> He should have killed Sands though. Sands is only going to be awful for everyone. Ever. Hehe 'Hoots'


Too early for shit like that. Give it another issue or two


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 22, 2015)

Conker said:


> Too early for shit like that. Give it another issue or two


jk, jk. I imagine he'll be around for a while as characters like him usually are. I do love him, he's just awful. Like that panel where Dunstan was like "It was incredibly tragic, I can't imagine someone being unaffected." and Sandorst is like "I'm stealing this awesome bed."


----------



## Conker (Jan 23, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> jk, jk. I imagine he'll be around for a while as characters like him usually are. I do love him, he's just awful. Like that panel where Dunstan was like "It was incredibly tragic, I can't imagine someone being unaffected." and Sandorst is like "I'm stealing this awesome bed."


He reminds me of some of the lords in Game of Thrones. There are certain characters that ya just love to hate.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 24, 2015)

Any thoughts on Goodfoot?






I think it's nice to have a peppy, upbeat character at this point. As much as I love the heavy drama stuff she's a breath of fresh air with her coffee and cigars(!?). I kind of wonder if her knowledge of coffee and cigars will tie into the "Future Earth maybe" set up. In any case she'll definitely make things interesting.


----------



## Conker (Jan 24, 2015)

I like her. She's shady and shifty. She reminds me of Littlefinger.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 25, 2015)

Huh. Are there any reliable online outlets for ordering this sort of thing? The only local comic shop I've got is... not very consistent with comic orders, and this doesn't have "Marvel" or "DC" on it, so I doubt they will have it / carry it / stock it. (And almost without fail, any time I try to follow or stick with a series, any other order can be screwed up and they don't get in an issue.)


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 26, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Huh. Are there any reliable online outlets for ordering this sort of thing? The only local comic shop I've got is... not very consistent with comic orders, and this doesn't have "Marvel" or "DC" on it, so I doubt they will have it / carry it / stock it. (And almost without fail, any time I try to follow or stick with a series, any other order can be screwed up and they don't get in an issue.)


Have you asked them personally. Comic stores work by ordering what they think will sell. If you outright ask them to order _The Autumnlands_ they ought to do so. 

But if not Image has *digital comics* or their *new subscription service* where you get your new issue every month in the mail. $35 seems like a lot, but that's 12 months worth of 2.99 apiece _Autumnlands_. 

In any case try to get your hands on it because it is awesome man I'm telling ya.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 26, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Have you asked them personally. Comic stores work by ordering what they think will sell. If you outright ask them to order _The Autumnlands_ they ought to do so.



He is a 'close' / personal friend that I have known for over fifteen years... and my statement still stands; not sure why or what it is, but I could go through my box of comics and be missing an issue from every other series or so. But I want to support him / his business, 'cause again, actual friend of mine -- but if I get seriously involved or into this, I want to make sure I've got a reliable source, or something along those lines...

That said, a friend was able to snag some online digital for me to check out, and I am definitely interested in this after the first three issues I read -- *and* it'd be getting started or involved early on while the story / series is fresh -- me like!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 26, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Any thoughts on Goodfoot?


Having not read the comic yet, all I can say is she looks like a cutie.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 27, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> That said, a friend was able to snag some online digital for me to check out, and I am definitely interested in this after the first three issues I read -- *and* it'd be getting started or involved early on while the story / series is fresh -- me like!


Oh nice! Yeah that's the exciting part, we're at the ground floor  Got a favorite char yet? (I know we don't know them too well at this point).



			
				Kit H. Ruppell said:
			
		

> Having not read the comic yet, all I can say is she looks like a cutie.


She definitely is. Goodfoot drinks coffee and smokes cigars. Awesome.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 27, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Oh nice! Yeah that's the exciting part, we're at the ground floor  Got a favorite char yet? (I know we don't know them too well at this point).
> 
> She definitely is. Goodfoot drinks coffee and smokes cigars. Awesome.



^ Goodfoot's introduction was well received by moi; I'm also liking that Learoyd is something akin to Bruce Campbell (in a way). Or at least, that's the vibe I've got thus far.

But yeah, while still pretty early to decide, those two clearly got my attention. I haven't received strong sensations from anyone else yet.

Except maybe poor Dusty -- is or was there any age noted for him? His 'naivete' sets him somewhat young for me: his "culture shock" when the bison arrive was a revelation downer.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 27, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> ^ Goodfoot's introduction was well received by moi; I'm also liking that Learoyd is something akin to Bruce Campbell (in a way). Or at least, that's the vibe I've got thus far.
> 
> Except maybe poor Dusty -- is or was there any age noted for him? His 'naivete' sets him somewhat young for me: his "culture shock" when the bison arrive was a revelation downer.


I get a nifty Native American vibe from Steven with his long, dark hair and vest. I think we can agree he's got a great, girly sword 

Busiek said somewhere that Dunstan is a teenager. Probably like 18/19. Busiek also said that Dusty's narration is him telling the story at an older age though. Hence his eloquence and reflection on events. So that's interesting. I could see them having a time skip somewhere along the way.

As long as they don't make Dunstan into a hardass or anything. He's such a sweetheart <3


----------



## Conker (Jan 27, 2015)

My physical copies should hopefully come in tomorrow, so then I can power through all three again.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 29, 2015)

Conker said:


> My physical copies should hopefully come in tomorrow, so then I can power through all three again.


The physicals are so choice. With the wrap-around covers, spread page illustrations, and lack of ads it gives the book a really undiluted feel. Like, every issue feels like a hefty and satisfying read in ways most other comics aren't for me.


----------



## Conker (Feb 11, 2015)

Today I learned that Image exclusively ships through someone called Diamond Comics, and Diamond comics suck. I ordered Issue 3 almost a MONTH AGO and no stores know where the fuck the next copies are. I have two comic stores in my city, and both are going, "yeah, we put in orders awhile ago for more and nothing." 

So now I gotta get it off of Amazon and pay shipping charges


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 12, 2015)

Conker said:


> Today I learned that Image exclusively ships through someone called Diamond Comics, and Diamond comics suck. I ordered Issue 3 almost a MONTH AGO and no stores know where the fuck the next copies are. I have two comic stores in my city, and both are going, "yeah, we put in orders awhile ago for more and nothing."
> 
> So now I gotta get it off of Amazon and pay shipping charges


That really blows. I believe Diamond Comics supplies most comics stores in the US. It's a really poor business model. Don't know what to tell ya.

In better news: Check out the cover to #6 (no spoilers really). #6 Will be the end of the first arc which means .... a sexy *six-issue* trade, with that double-sized #1 starting off. If they release a hardcover I am going to be so turned on.

Edit: I started a TV Tropes page for The Autumnlands if anyone's into that sort of thing.


----------



## Conker (Feb 17, 2015)

Read the latest issue. Still waiting on Issue 3 to get to my stupid house.

http://wethenerdy.com/the-autumnlands-tooth-and-claw-4-review/

Will be picking this up tomorrow after work.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Aw yiss. #4 AKA The Rise of Dusty.

It was good! I like how well the different plots are intertwining. It's that great kind of intrigue plot where you're just ravenous to see who moves first and what they'll do.
And Dusty finally got some face-time! He's still a sweetheart, but I feel like he sort of took a backseat to Learoyd. I think that's because he's still kind of 'coming into his own.' I'm really digging that Learoyd has literally been plucked from a sci-fi series and into a fantasy one.

The art did take a hit. I'm noticing that Dewey is inconsistent in a bad way. By that I mean usually an artist will have an off issue for whatever reason. But with Autumnlands one page will look clean and beautiful, but the next will have splotchy lines and messed up faces. The inconsistency s easier to notice when it practically flip-flops by the page.
But that's a minor thing. The artwork and coloring are still tops.


----------



## Conker (Feb 19, 2015)

You know what isn't tops? My local shop not contacting me about the issue. AGAIN. FFS >:[ This is why everyone goes to fucking Amazon now.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Conker said:


> You know what isn't tops? My local shop not contacting me about the issue. AGAIN. FFS >:[ This is why everyone goes to fucking Amazon now.


Yeah. I'm not familiar with it, but the comic book industry seems to be really bass-ackwards. It's defnitely struggling regardless, btu the design of the market is just weird. 

I've heard a lot of people are going digital simply because it'll put more money in the creators pockets. I would, but I'm buying both covers every time Autumnlands come out. And hanging them in my apartment <3


----------



## Conker (Mar 22, 2015)

Issue 5 comes out this week. I'm excited to own it.


----------

